# Western Macon County



## Kawaliga (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been every day since the 8th, morning and evening. Food plots (oats,wheat,clover) are great except in one real sandy place. I've seen a lot of 6 pts. 4 pts. and spikes, and plenty of does. Shot a good mature doe earlier in the season. My hunting buddy saw two shooters (15 in. wide or better), but didn't have a kill shot, so passed them up.I hunted my honey hole in the woods in old growth oaks and hickories, and only saw a spike. I realized late in the morning that I heard absolutely no acorns being knocked out of the trees by squirrels, and noticed walking out that there are none on the ground. I guess for the most part in my woods, the hard mast crop is very poor. No wonder my food plots are really being eaten down this early. I did see some good scrapes on the field/woodline roads, and found a monster rub on a five inch pine. I hope it rains as predicted Mon-Tues, and activity picks up. I have one more week off, then afternoons only except for weekends. Good luck to all.


----------



## pistolpete1957 (Nov 18, 2010)

I was there last Thursday and Friday, we saw the first scrape on our prop. on Friday morning, we do have plenty of acorns dropping.
I heading up this Friday night to hunt all week, i hope i have good luck, saw lots of Does, and one GIG buck but couldn't get a kill shot on it either, maybe i'll get him this week.


----------

